# Time to up meds?



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

I am a year out of my diagnosis and have been feeling much better on my 100 mcg levaxine. I developed symptoms during a pregnancy and it took a year to get a proper diagnosis. Over that time I had really struggled to lose the pregnancy weight to no avail - despite a ton of working out and proper diet.

After starting on levaxine, over the first 6 months I lost about 20 pounds (in contrast, it took me 9 months after my first child to lose the 35 pounds I gained), but since then the weightless stalled. I am a stubborn person and have a hard time not blaming myself for the lack of movement on the scale. I always try to workout more and eat less, but I need to accept that part of this is also this illness.

My latest test results came back the following:

TSH 2.10 (0.35-5.00 mlU/L)

T4 Free 14 (12-22 pmol/L)

T3 Free 3.1 (2.6-6.5 pmol/L)

Overall I am still feeling pretty great, much better than before diagnosis, but I'm starting to have some 'off' days where I say to my husband I think I am coming down with something, and then have 0 energy for the day, but feel better the next one. I booked a telephone time with my doctor to talk about upping my dose. Is this too soon? What would you do?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Free T4 and Free T3 are both pretty low. Even though they are in range, you still need an increase in your medication. Those need to be much higher in range for you to feel your best.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great!

Keep in mind that 100 to 125 can be a big jump for some people...watch for signs of feeling hyper. You may need to ease into that dose.


----------

